# Witsius on the Covenants. How Readable?



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 4, 2010)

How accessible is Witsius's "Economy" compared to writers like Thomas Brooks or Thomas Watson?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 4, 2010)

See for yourself!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 4, 2010)

I will soon, good brother. Ordered it last night.


----------

